# buyin a camera from outside india



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 11, 2010)

i am planning to buy canon camera powershot series from US... 
i jst wanna knw guys shud i really buy from US as i wud b saving arnd 3k max in comparision with purchasing same model in india...

bt prob is i dnt knw whether it wud be advantageous... will dere be any power supply issue in charging as d standard dere is 120V AC?
and wht abt the service or warranty??


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2010)

:O 3k $ or 3k rupees !!??

don't know if buying from us is a good idea, u may / may not get warranty / service in india, even if u get. u need to make sure the purchase in done on ur name.....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 12, 2010)

3K rs only


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2010)

u can not get a proper digicam @3k rs... >.<

the cheapest are the kodak cameras, and anything less than 4.5k will only give OK picture quality (better than cheaper film cams) at small prints ....


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 12, 2010)

the guy above me mis-read/understood something!
reasons: $3K is too much for a digital camera! I do not think any camera comes at that rate and even if it does those people will not be discussing it here!
Secondly OP was talking about the difference between cost price of the camera in US and India and not the cost of the camera itself!!!

pulkitpopli2004, I think it is not much of a saving when we take warranty,service etc in picture. Other people around here will also suggest you to make a purchase from India only as international warranty may come along with many restrictions and conditions which will make it less worthy to purchase from US.


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> the guy above me a complete* douche bag!*
> reasons:* $3K* is too much for a digital camera! I do not think any camera comes at that rate and even if it does those people will not be discussing it here!
> Secondly OP was talking about the difference between cost price of the camera in US and India and not the cost of the camera itself!!!
> 
> pulkitpopli2004, I think it is not much of a saving when we take warranty,service etc in picture. Other people around here will also suggest you to make a purchase from India only as international warranty may come along with many restrictions and conditions which will make it less worthy to purchase from US.



man , u should really learn to read first before using slangs.

he clearly said its Rs.3K , not $3K..... and tell me what digicam comes below 3k rs.

he haid us, so i asked about $.... u will be amazed about how high the canon & nikon lines do get.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2010)

icebags said:


> man , u should really learn to read first before using slangs.
> 
> he clearly said its Rs.3K , not $3K..... and tell me what digicam comes below 3k rs.
> 
> he haid us, so i asked about $.... u will be amazed about how high the canon & nikon lines do get.



Bro u read it wrong...the Op is saying that if he purchases a particular cam in US he would save Rs.3k (3k dollar will be too much to imagine...5DmkII DSLR??)
so should he get it from US or get it here itself.


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

err...misreadings happen. Chill.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 12, 2010)

I am sorry for calling u names...just cudn't stop myself...edited!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 12, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Bro u read it wrong...the Op is saying that if he purchases a particular cam in US he would save Rs.3k (3k dollar will be too much to imagine...5DmkII DSLR??)
> so should he get it from US or get it here itself.



thanks buddy.. atlast sum1 understood wht i was tryin to say.. 

so guys ne opinions??


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2010)

ok, lets put aside all the miscommunication issues.

but what kind of question is that ?  u just wanna save Rs.3,000/- ? but at what range? u should really mention your budget and photographic expectations.

sujoyp, thanks for clearing things up. but $3,000 may look like a huge lump-some amount to us indians, but in US, its not. at $3,000 u get the body of 5DmkII DSLR. weird thing is, even here is kolkata, the grey market shops claim they sell several 1 lac above system without bill.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 12, 2010)

icebags said:


> ok, lets put aside all the miscommunication issues.
> 
> but what kind of question is that ?  u just wanna save Rs.3,000/- ? but at what range? u should really mention your budget and photographic expectations.



well ma budget is arnd 10k.. and i can get a same model priced arnd 13k in india at dat price.. so i think its betta to purchase from dere only.. wht say?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> well ma budget is arnd 10k.. and i can get a same model priced arnd 13k in india at dat price.. so i think its betta to purchase from dere only.. wht say?



Bro I think US warranty does not apply in India soo the cam is as good as gray market product...
Soo I will advice u to check if u can get that cam from indian gray market for bit lower price between 11-12k



> sujoyp, thanks for clearing things up. but $3,000 may look like a huge lump-some amount to us indians, but in US, its not. at $3,000 u get the body of 5DmkII DSLR. weird thing is, even here is kolkata, the grey market shops claim they sell several 1 lac above system without bill.



Yup u r right...$3000 is a big sum for us..What I saw in DSLR market there is huge price difference between open(With bill) and gray market..like a cam may be priced 50k with bill it may cost 40k in gray


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

will dat cam purchased from gray market gonna have sum warranty/service??


----------



## icebags (Nov 13, 2010)

pulkit, in the canon registration page here, it says warranty is valid on items marketed in india and in singapore which have a singapore-india warranty card.

*ecsm.net:8080/wtyregis/CustRegistration.jsp

to be more sure u may phone the canon customer care - there are details here :
Customer Care - Canon India

even though u save 25% by purchasing in US or from grey market(no warranty) .... without warranty its always a risk.

and about the power supply issue: i don't know which cam you are eying for, but if it supports rechargeable AA cells, there obviously u can use local chargers.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks buddy for dis info.. 
well i shortlisted 3 models 2 used AA cells and 1 of them has Li-ion Battery so i have doubt in dis case abt its chargin n all..


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ bro y dont u tell us the names of the cam...it will surely help


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

models were PowerShot SX130 IS, Digital IXUS 130 and 3rd one is 230IS its goin out of range..so leave the 3rd option.


----------

